# Don't forget, Survivor Finale and Reunion Show on Sunday, padding may be necessary



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am not sure if there is a sporting event on Sunday on CBS that would push back the schedule, but Sunday evening is the Survivor finale and reunion show.

If you record as is, you may want to pad the finale. Or as others do, create one big manual recording to cover both plus some padding.

Etc......


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

My Tivo box was not recording tonightss show also so be sure to check your boxes to make sure you get tonights show.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

There are no live sports on Sunday on CBS.

All pre-taped "CBS Sports Spectacular"s scheduled to end an hour before primetime starts.

Might add 5 minutes to the end, I think last "season" the reunion show went a minute long or thereabouts.


phox


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Does anyone know......will the reunion show be in HD?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This was one of the worst ever in terms of overruns, wasn't it? 

Wasn't it actually almost 10 minutes after the 2 hour mark where the 'reunion' officially
started?

(I watched it on my non-Tivo recorder so I could watch all recap bits plus the reunion show at 1.5x with sound.. and since I stopped and restarted the recording once, I'm not quite sure of the exact time overlap..)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mattack said:


> This was one of the worst ever in terms of overruns, wasn't it?
> 
> Wasn't it actually almost 10 minutes after the 2 hour mark where the 'reunion' officially
> started?
> ...


Yeah, it was longer than normal. But is it really an issue?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty sure it happened the same way last season.

2 hour show ended about 9 minutes after, then the reunion started.

Survivor fans should have been recording the whole 3 hours, so it shouldn't have affected them.


phox


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> Yeah, it was longer than normal. But is it really an issue?


It is an issue if (1) you don't have multiple tuners, and (2) don't MANUALLY record one of them. I could be mistaken, but my SP only caught the original show, not the reunion show. So people would have missed finding out who won.
(I might be mistaken since even though I have a SP for Survivor, I often manually cancel it, since I usually watch the regular Thurs episodes at a friend's house.. and it's conceivable that I cancelled the reunion show too.)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I don't think they've ever gotten to the point of revealing the winner within the first 120 minutes, so people would miss finding out who won whether it was 1 minute into the reunion show or 10 minutes.

Perhaps Survivor is between your 10:00 (eastern) show and your 8:00 or 9:00 show in your priority list. I.e., above the 8:00/9:00 one and below the 10:00 one. It used to be that the reunion episode was not part of the series and everyone had to add the recording separately, but that changed a few years ago.


----------

